# Anyone tow a boat with their Van??



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

In a moment of madness we've just gone and bought a boat! A little Shetland weekender which came complete with a trailer, all up weight is under 500kg so she should tow ok, all i've got to do is get a towbar fitted.



















At the moment shes in a marina but the plan is to maybe next year take it to different areas of the UK (maybe even France later on) and explore the waterways in each region using the M/Home as a base.

Very much a novice when it comes to boats, just spent half the weekend learning a few knots and practising parking it, have to say the brakes are pretty crap. Also, perhaps pusser can teach me a bit of nautical phraseology :roll:

At the moment my only reservation is recovering the boat from a slipway, as you all know FWD boxers are not noted for their traction abilities and those slipways can be pretty steep.

Does anyone else tow a boat with their van? Any advice or tips you can pass on to me would be most appreciated.

pete.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Nice one PJ

Mandy and Dave have a fair bit of experience both here and abroad.

As for the slipway, you could recover the boat & trailer via a suitable cable/tow rope/winch therefore leaving the Motorhome safely on the level.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thats a great looking craft PJ, I'm very jealous. I love boats but our involvement with them is limited to several years holidaying on the Broads.

I will never forget the image, whilst sitting moored tidily in a quiet stretch, a boat load of German tourists approached the mooring with a large gentleman standing proud on the bow, hand on hip and bargepole in the other. Barking instructions to the "crew" he was. The hit the opposite bank at speed and the "large" German gentleman at the bow, went A**se over elbow into the water.....I still chuckle to myself when I think of it................apologies if it was anyone on here.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Where does the sail go PJ :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete, Welcome to the wonderful world of boating!, You will have no problems towing the boat with your 'van, launching it with the M/H is a different story, most slipways are too narrow to turn the van and boat around in, and can prove a little awkward to say the least, we found that there was always someone willing to launch/recover using a 4wd or a tractor.

Bear in mind that you may have to reverse quite a way out into the water to float the boat off the trailer, which doesn't do the M/H much good! 8O

To take that craft abroad you will need an international certificate of competence (I.C.C) in order to use it on the Med, if you intend to use it in any inland waterways in europe then you will need the CEVNI again a licence, both are available through the RYA, http://www.rya.org.uk/ look up the nearest training centre.

Also you may be asked for proof of ownership, hopefully the boat will already be small ship registered and have a S.S.R Number on it if not download a form from here SSR <<
All you will need is the boats name and the H.I.D Hull identification Number and a fee of I think £12 nowadays and that's it

If I can think of anything else I will let you know, if you need some tuition then I will pop down for a weekend, I will have a root in the garage I'm sure I have loads of boaty stuff lying around that may be of use, flares fire ext. mooring rope etc,.......

P.S I do have 3 life preservers for sale!

Regards Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, much apprecitated,

Hi Ian,

The bloke at the marina reckons the van will pull the boat & trailor up the slope no probs, i'm not so sure, we'll have a go and if it doesn't work i'll look into a winch maybe, although as Dave said, there always seems to someone with 4x4 whos willing to help.

Hi Badger,

A nice tale and I must try that out when the missus is on the front!

Helen,

Sails? don't know what you're on about, don't they have them at debenhams :roll: I've got proper outboard power now all 9.9 throbbing horsepower, and no more namby pamby oars for me anymore either (unless it breaks down). :wink: 

Dave,

Thanks mate, thats some great info you've given me there and thanks for taking the time to explain, really fancy the idea of taking her to France, the first year or so will be spent learning the ropes here in UK, then I might venture further afield. Do you still have your boat? I remember seeing photos of it at St Tropez i think, luv to do that but i'll stick to the River Witham for now!

pete.


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

I tow a 19' Orkney and it is no problem, what I intend to do is fit a retractable tow hitch/removable tow ball on the front, this makes it easier to pull the boat out on a slipway which lives up to its name. Failing that an electric winch on the back of the van may be the way to go, they don't need to be mega powerful as with the jockey wheel down it is only rolling resistance you have to overcome.
John.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pete, No unfortunateley  we've had a few boats in our time, the last one was a 20 footer! 8O we have changed vans and boat combinations a couple of times, if you look in my album, the highlighted image has our current van and the 20' Bayliner on the back, the total length from front bumper to tailboard was 54' I was'nt sure if my drivers license covered me to drive that length 8O Also Lake windemere had slapped a 10mph limit on the water, and now the same limit has been proposed and is currently under consideration for L.Lomond too, which left me high and dry with a 4.3 ltr mercruiser capable of 55mph putt putting up and down the lake!  

Taking the last boat (14footer) across to France and down to St. Maxime was for us the best holiday ever  , we stayed at camping des mures, on the beach, there is a little boatyard next door run by a little lady called Pascalle, she will put your boat in the water, provide a swinging mooring and store the trailer for €30 pw  This is common amongst most campsites in that area

As you stand on the beach looking at the Med, Port Grimaud is to the right and St. Tropez is almost directly opposite, St. Maxime is to the left, all easily reached by boat, simply drive in and moor up in any space that's free! it is that easy 8O Fuel is slightly cheaper in P.Grimaud and a lot easier to pump into the tank (attended service) A drive around the Gulf from Cogolin/St Maxime can take about 90mins by car, 20mins straight across by boat :wink: 

Regards Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats a good idea John (Giok), not sure about your hymer but there is a towing eye on the nearside front of my boxer, might look into the possibility of attaching a removable towball to this, would be easier to 'push' instead of reversing.

Thanks Dave, ariving in St Tropez by boat is definately the way to do it, i think i'll stick to inland water with mine though, i'd need a bigger engine for sea use and i'd probably loose my way, you can't get lost on a river :roll: 

pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete , 
congratulations on the new toy ! ..I'm sure you will enjoy pottering about the waterways of France and beyond. 
We used to have a 16ft Longliner and overcame the problem of retriveving on slippy and steep slipways by using a tow rope tied to the tow hitch of the car and the boat trailer. 
Another problem we found was the tide ebbing which often left steep slipways difficult even for a 4 x4 
Launching can be just as much fun, it's amazing how much depth was needed before ours floated off the trailer.. retrieving with a swell was equally challenging .. have fun .. 

All the Best 
Jim


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Great looking boat Captain Catastrophe. :lol:

Excellent Pete, really do like the look of her, sounds like fun times ahead….or should that be "full steam ahead"

Hope you have a great time sailing the waterways both here and abroad, nice way to see more of any country I would say.

A bit concerned that Dave M & D picked "I'm sure I have loads of boaty stuff lying around that may be of use,* flares fire ext. *mooring rope etc,.......

P.S I do have *3 life preservers for sale!"*

Hope he's not trying to tell you something. :wink:

We wish people a safe trip when travelling by road…can someone tell me what to wish Pete regarding sailing please.

MHS…Rob


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

we tow a 19ft Maxum and use the van for launch and recovery - it is dead easy - get a decent length of rope - 8 or 10mm nylon should be OK. Use the rope to keep the boat about 30-40 ft from the van - put the less confident reverser at the front of the trailer to steer and reverse slowly into the water. If you are using non tidal water you should be able to launch your boat maybe 8-10 ft from the waters edge, keeping the motorhome safely on dry land. Tidal waters can be a bit trickier, but using the 150m rope I got for 30 quid from the boat shop, you never need risk getting stuck in the slippy stuff. After half a dozen launches you should be able to launch and recover it without getting wet feet. Our first launch (a month ago) took about an hour, two people in wet suits, one reversing the van and 17 others giving instructions. After being in the water every Friday, Saturday and Sunday since, I managed a dry launch on my own on Sunday in about 6 minutes from arrival.

Most important piece of advice I can give - if you need a bung, make sure you use it


----------



## 95384 (Jun 9, 2005)

as for knots - learn a clove hitch with variations- it is the only one you will need - also worth investing a few quid in a vhf radio and take a training course on how to use it PROPERLY. You often find that mobile phones don't work just when you need them. Before you attempt anything serious, work out how the engine works. It is useful if you can strip it down and fault find/repair yourself - AA and RAC cover is crap in the middle of the English Channel - other than that, apply a large dose of commn sense to everything and you should have a ball


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi pete

nice boat , almost makes me want to go and get another as i miss the sea fishing big time , if i had the storage space i would probabaly have kept it .

its a very good point about the bung plug , attach it to youre keys and safety cut out wristband then when you go to start the boat and its still dangling away there you know youve mucked up during all the excitement .

you can get the little electric black box winches on ebay for about 60 quid but salt water rots the cable ,i would go with the rope solution as its cheap and easy . keep youre rollers and trailer winch well lubed .

personally i would never put a m/h wheel on the slipway , its just not worth it .

youre gonna have some great fun !


----------



## 89213 (May 16, 2005)

Please remember that flares do 'go out of date' so if you have old ones in your garage they're probably duff. 

Q...What sounds like a bell and can make you sink like a stone!!!

A.. â™ªâ™« Bungggggggggg â™ªâ™«

John ¦¬]


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the great advice and tips, never expected such a response, you're the best!

Perhaps all us 'boaties' should start a rival website,

Motorboatfacts.com...be very worried Nuke, not :lol:

pete.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi pete

look at yatchting and boating world site and forums ,

www.ybw.com i think ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Kenny/Stella, another one for my growing 'boaty' favourites list. :wink: 

pete.


----------



## 95792 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Pete
Where are you based in Lincolnshire?
If your near Lincoln the slipway on the Brayford is good to practice on and free to use and a nice place to start boating. 
Maybe if you like we could come and give you a hand if you need it to practice your launch and recovery.
James


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Many thanks for your kind offer James, we already have her at a marina near Boston and if i get stuck on their slipway then the owner has a 4x4 to rescue me! I intend to practice in the quieter months.

We shall probably be taking her up to Lincoln (Brayford pool) for a weekend in the near future though, who knows, we might see you then, just keep your eyes peeled for a white Shetland bouncing off the pontoons :wink: 

pete.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

bb695 said:


> as for knots - learn a clove hitch with variations- it is the only one you will need


Personally if I was only learning one knot it would be the bowline, you really can do anything with it and it is secure in all circumstances.

Funny thing is I can do it blindfolded, but only if I start with the bitter end in the right hand, any other way I can't tie it at all. This occasionally induces very strange postures as I attempt the knot the way I know in situations it doesn't suit.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

theflyingscot said:


> www.ybw.com i think ?


You will find me there as "milltech"


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks,

been practicing my knots, i'm now a dab hand at the bowline and the round turn with two half hitches.

Takes me back to my 'roping & sheeting' days. :wink: 

pete.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

The one I'd really like to know, been shown a few times but it's never stuck, is the one truckers use to secure their loads.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Trucker's Hitch:
http://www.echocamp.org/staff/maintenance/HowTo/knot/truck/truck.html
http://www.hstech.org/howto/rigging/knots/trckhtch.htm
http://whatknot.tripod.com/knots/truckers.htm

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think you mean the dolly, john, theres a rough diagram of it here..

http://www.realknots.com/knots/faqknot.htm

In the diagram - 'x' = the loop than goes on the hook - 'f' = the end that you pull on and tie off with a half hitch - '3f' = the rope end from the other side of the load.

you can also put another one in the line for double the pulling power, a 'double dolly', and tie it off with a half hitch.

pete.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*If I win the lottery...*

All this boaty talk has got me wanting another one (PJ's Fault :roll: ) but not quite a practical move at the moment, ...however if the boat came in ..(pun intended) how about the 105 Yacht seen here... 

http://www.sunseeker.com/


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for the trucker hitch info, at some point I will find the time to search for this again and practice till it works.


----------



## 97575 (Feb 6, 2006)

The site I spent looking at the other night on knots was http://www.netknots.com/html/boating_knots.html 
I found it very good at explaining to you how the bloddy things work.

I just brought a Lazer SB3 sailing boat very quick and fun!!! I went to JMB Additions and got a Gul Wing towbar fitted. Its covered in a hot dip galvanizing so it will not rust (had so many towbars with rust on em (hate it) ) Its the best looking thing on my camper I also got 5% off it all result. I think JMB Additions do 5% off everything at the moment.


----------

